
Want a Better America? Stop Requiring Algebra - paulpauper
https://medium.com/s/story/algebra-its-why-americans-are-jerks-598a11eb2c56
======
Simulacra
I disagree. I say stop requiring calculus! Algebra I've found useful and
helpful as a software engineer, but I've never once used calculus. Algebra is
a good logical framework to put train everyone for tech careers, but calculus
is just torture.

